# Felt AR5 2015- Diff lock Seat post



## paolo 1 (Mar 9, 2015)

Hi
Cant find anything on this subject. Got this beautiful bike as any early Xmas present to myself in November.

All going well until first event, Sunday past. The seat started to rock slightly. Before spinning forward during the event. The first internal spline now moves around with saddle pressure, although not freely. The damper material seems to move easily too. Cant ride the bike at all in this condition.
Have put a claim in through the dealer. But was warned this can take ages!!
Even prepared to buy replacement post until warranty sorted.

Anybody else offer any encouragement


----------



## dnuzzomueller (Oct 17, 2011)

Have you tried talking to your LBS about it? They may be willing to lend you a post from another AR while the warranty issue is sorted.


----------



## paolo 1 (Mar 9, 2015)

dnuzzomueller said:


> Have you tried talking to your LBS about it? They may be willing to lend you a post from another AR while the warranty issue is sorted.


Sure worth a try. Dont like to impose on them and some distance away. Especially as I bought this from an on line retailer.They have been great in chasing this up. The aero post needs fitting with carbon paste too-so will look second hand

A new seatpost is now been ordered from Felt. Hopefully not too long to wait

Thanks for your suggestion


----------



## dnuzzomueller (Oct 17, 2011)

paolo 1 said:


> Sure worth a try. Dont like to impose on them and some distance away. Especially as I bought this from an on line retailer.They have been great in chasing this up. The aero post needs fitting with carbon paste too-so will look second hand
> 
> A new seatpost is now been ordered from Felt. Hopefully not too long to wait
> 
> Thanks for your suggestion


One thing you should do if they agree to this for you is bring them some beers or pizza. That will go a long way towards them being willing to do stuff like that for you in the future.


----------



## xml-2277 (Dec 31, 2014)

*good luck*

Good luck ~~~~~~~


----------

